# Guestimate



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

Anybody paint or even seen a ceiling like this before???

Customer wants open truss ceiling painted all black. It's 20' to lower ceiling joists and roughly 12' to peak from the joists. Room dimensions 50x20. I was up there walking around trying to imagine hosing it all down. It's like a labyrinth!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Once the rock goes back it still looks flat.

Are you spraying the ahhm "framing" portion as well, or just below the rock?


----------



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Still looks flat.


Only thing flat is gonna be the black paint! Running new elec and hvac, cleaning up joists and trusses and everything gets hosed black. No drywall or ceiling panels. What you see is what you get. Just needs to be black.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

tmort024 said:


> Only thing flat is gonna be the black paint! Running new elec and hvac, cleaning up joists and trusses and everything gets hosed black. No drywall or ceiling panels. What you see is what you get. Just needs to be black.


That is different then.


----------



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> That is different then.


Haha yes very different. GC said "open warehouse ceiling". I pictured, steel framing, with open hvac/electrical, standard roll around on the scaffold and spray dryfall everywhere. 

This is like a jungle gym STARTING 20' in the air.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Usually when you see the open ceiling look it's designed with that in mind, you know, big joists and wide spaces with electrical run together or even in conduit. That looks like standard 16'' framing made for drywall. That job would be an absolute nightmare. I would talk him out of it if it were me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

tmort024 said:


> Haha yes very different. GC said "open warehouse ceiling". I pictured, steel framing, with open hvac/electrical, standard roll around on the scaffold and spray dryfall everywhere.
> 
> This is like a jungle gym STARTING 20' in the air.


My bad I just looked at the pics lol. 

Looks awkward. Be careful up there.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Figure your materials carefully. There will be a good bit of waste, but its not really as hard as it looks.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

That's awesome! Challenging for sure, could look real sweet.

I hope you do it


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Figure your materials carefully. There will be a good bit of waste, but its not really as hard as it looks.


Tommy's right materials are going to be difficult to figure. It looks like one of those jobs that seem really difficult but once you get going its not as bad as you thought. Good luck with it and post some after pics.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I would bid T&M...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just a spray job which is going to require coming at it from quite a few different angles.

Just curious as to _why_ they want it left open. Seems that sheetrocking it and then painting would be so much better. That place is going to be a nightmare of spiderwebs and dust in no time.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

People are funny sometimes.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

that one looks tuff


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Easy , it will go fast once you start . Use a 311 tip maybe to eliminate bunch of overspray and use a six foot wand the a 3 footer.... Don't forget to cover the sprinkler heads, lol


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd order 20 gallons and expect to have a five left unopened. Kid stuff.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

modernfinish said:


> Easy , it will go fast once you start . Use a 311 tip maybe to eliminate bunch of overspray and use a six foot wand the a 3 footer.... Don't forget to cover the sprinkler heads, lol


 Better have a six foot magic wand!


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Oden said:


> I'd order 20 gallons and expect to have a five left unopened. Kid stuff.


That's a behrable amount


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Non-insulated roof sheathing??

Sprayfoam first?


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I would estimate 1 linear foot of wood as 1 sq/ft and get my paint quantity that way.once you start spraying it should go pretty quick.


----------

